# LGD pup pics and others!



## secuono (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, it's time again to spam you guys with pictures! Hope you enjoy them! Not too many, so no worries.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh I love them


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the photos...the last one looks like you are giving piggy a tickle and she/he is laughing...too cute


----------



## secuono (Sep 12, 2012)

He was actually trying to nibble my shoe.  He's such a 'porker', lol. That's his name, btw. Mr Porker. 

I spent nearly the whole day outside today! Sometimes I get a headache and I stay inside, I refuse to believe I'm allergic to the great outdoors or my animals!!, and ended up taking new pics to share. Great stress relief to just wander amongst the animals and they're all happy to see you.


----------

